# Breeders



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Has anyone heard of a breeder from Walsall called Sarah Berry

She is going to send me some photos of two girl Chi's that are a 9 weeks old at the moment. One is Black and Tan and the other is Sable.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

not heard of her, but how exciting!! a little sister for Jake!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry its Sarah Lowe not berry


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Is she the lady that had the 3 chihuahuas stolen?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes in her ad she says she had 3 stolen, how did you know that? 

Update she says they have good a pedigree with excellent lines Dachidas, Rozamar, Chiquitos, Bramerita, Toodulpips. Are these good and how do I know what she says is true, will the names be on the pedigree certificate?

This is the other info she provides

They are wormed every two weeks and have been vet checked and have had first injections. They will come with KC paper work, 5 gen pedigrees, injection card and 6 weeks free insurance. I keep both mum and dad. Come from self whelping background. Mum is 5lb and dad is 3.5lb, I estimate the boys will reach 3.5lb to 4lb and the girls 4-5lb

PLEASE NOTE due to having 3 of my dogs stolen from my house because of people coming to view my pups, i cannot allow anyone at my house. I can meet you with mum and dad and full litter, if not to far i can come to you,

Is having her bring the pups and parents to me a good thing?

I am wanting to make sure I am buying from a good breeder as I have heard that just because someone is credited or on the KC site that they are good breeders.
I have heard even on here that even back street breeders can be credited..

I am not saying that this lady is dodgy but the same as she is looking for a good home for her dogs I want to make sure I am buying a well bred show dog that is a good dog.

Am I making any sense here? I don't want her thinking I am into just buying any dog and not going to care for it. The dog I do buy will be loved and cared for and be with me for always.

Thanks to all who read all this..

Deme


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

It was all over the Internet there must have been 10 threads started on here about and a huge facebook group... They were recovered but not very clear how? Are u buying as show potential or pet?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am looking to buy to show though I have to learn from the start by going to ring craft classes. 

My dilemma is I have been told not to buy the first you see but to look at a few, I then think what if I like the dog but don't leave a deposit and commit in case I see another I like, then if the first is sold I loose. I guess though if that happpens it wasn't meant to be.

I am finding it really difficult to locate breeders of Short coated Chihuahuas though


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh i heard about her dogs getting stolen.. local breeders to me were even advertising that they were lost on their page!!

I would still want to see where the dogs are kept personally. Also if they have only had their first jabs.. they shouldn't be going where other dogs are surely? Even though Jake is vaccinated she doesn't know that for sure!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been thinking after the rush of Crufts and all the excitement I have calmed down a bit and gonna take my time looking for the right dog.

I am on three courses with horses until the end of June so thought this may be a better time to see about another dog. If a breeder has a litter now that is ready around June / July that would be much better.

The hotels I have booked allow one dog only so I can take Jake so having a young puppy then may not be wise as I can't just ask a friend to look after her. My first course is a week in mid april I have a week the beginning of June then mid month of June I am away 3 days.

I agree I would prefer to see the puppies in their own home as to be honest I thought it would be stressful for them and their parents to travel.

I can be checked out on my website and I can get references if people are unsure about me visiting.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldnt want to be transporting my puppies! Theyre at a great risk leaving theyre home to meet up the road or something. Unless theyre leaving to go to a home where they can stay in to be cared for until theyre fully vaccinated. Good luck and i hope you find the right puppy for you! Just be careful you do really want to see puppies in an environment theyre used to being in and then you can evaluate theyre individual personalities.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

The breeder i got Pixie from has a littler of short and a litter of long coats due any day. I could send you her number. I would think they may be ready to leave the mums beginning of june time. x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Rache is this the daughter of Christine Allen? Her daughters dog is due to have a litter on saturday and I have been asked to give a call.

Her litter wil be ready mid June and if I do decide to have one then I could ask if htey could hold th epuppy for an extra week or so. That way I'd be back from my course and then can give my time the puppy.

Another question, I have recived photo's of the SL dogs and to be honest though they are lovely looking girls they don't jump out at me, plus I can''t see them at her home.

If I go to see this litter due next week do I jsut look and wait to see other litters or if a dog strikes me do I buy it.

I ask this latter question as some say you should visit various breeders before making a decision.

Finally on choosing a dog how do I know if it will be show quality? I don't want a dog that just makes the grade, I am prepared to pay for a really good show dog.

Thanks
Deme x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Unfortunatly there is no guarantees with puppies. I have been told you need to wait untill at least 12 weeks before you would have some kind of idea as to weather they will make the grade or not. 

The person I got pixie from told me Pixie would have a good chance of being show quality but she wouldnt give me a 100% yes so i have took a chance with Pixie. 

I personally dont know of the lady you are talking about. But people like small but mighty and jesshan might do. Otherwise the person lou lou might be able to put you in touch with the person she got perry from I think he is called Coltham, hes very well know for great quality pups and i think he actively shows to. If you google it he has a good website and they have got ALOT of dogs so the likelyhood of him having some pups or having some due soon might be good. 

I can send you the link for my Pixies breeders website, maybe you could email her or something?
*link removed sorry your not allowed to link to breeders websites*

I personally wouldnt be happy not to see that ladys puppies in their own home. In my opinion when you see someones house you kind of get an idea of what they are like with regards to hygiene and how the puppies are kept etc, just my opinion tho!

With putting a deposit down or not that would depend on how much you like the puppy. I ummed and arrred over pixie for ages and she was still available luckily. The trouble is you can just never really tell if a pup will be show quality or not very early on. 

Hope that kind of helps Dawn, I'm not really he best person to advise you on this I'm afraid. But If i can help in any way then please ask!

Good Luck xxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Rache that is really good advice you have given, the lady who wont let anyone to her house has a black and tan which looks very sad and the other is a sable which now looking at the pictures again has a cheeky character.

But... somehting tells me no.. dunno what which is surprising,

I am gonna call the second woman and see about looking at her daughters litter when I am able and will also goodle Coltham.

I don't know if showing will be for me but I'd like to give it a try.

Thanks again


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I have just looked at pixies breeders website and i got it wrong her next litters arnt due till may and april, its a maltese litter thats due anyday! Sorry bout that.

Thats kind of my thinking to, I'd like to give showing a try but we'll see. 

Cant wait to hear tthe outcome dawn, how exciting 

Ps I forgot about not being allowed to link to breeders websites......ooops


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Deme said:


> Finally on choosing a dog how do I know if it will be show quality? I don't want a dog that just makes the grade, I am prepared to pay for a really good show dog.
> 
> Thanks
> Deme x


unless u buy an older puppy around 6 months u wont know for sure even then things can change... and breeders dont often sell their top show potential dogs as generally they want to show them themselves which is why they breed...a good breeder should be able to tell you if they think a pup has potential but probably most wont sell you a dog with any garuntees they will turn out to be show quality


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Rache, April / May for pups is still fine as then I will definaitely be in a better position to spend all my time with them and Jake.. So if I haven't seen a dog I like by then I could still contact this breeder.

As long as the dog is true to type and good for showing that will be great for me, I don't expect to be as good as those at Crufts as I am inexperienced in showing but would like to still give it a go.

Chloe, if breeders keep the best dogs for themselves how do people like me get top dogs without buying loads or breeding their own.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry i dont think i read ur post properly....normally breeders will keep the best pup of the litter to show themselves... u should be able to get a good quality chi to do some showing with though...did u see any chis u liked on sat you could always contact their breeders as a starting point to see if they have any pups available...maybe try some companion shows with Jake to see if you like it


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Chloe how do I find companion shows in Northampton


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Rache

I can't find the breeders site do you have a link?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll pm it to you. x


----------

